# Need help going towards spur



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey my friend just got a new boat couple weeks ago, and we are wanting to go to spur to troll for wahoo, mahi, and tuna. But we don't won't to waste all that gas and only catch 2-3 fish. Im only use to catching snapper and other close in bottom fish. And never go towards the spur so what can(and where?)we do to catc some Ajs, scamp, and grouper(anything to catch bring home and eat). And what should we put out in our trolling spread. We are headed out of orange beach sun morning. All help is greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

For aj's stop at the 252 or 255 drop live bait down or find some of the rocks just to the north of those rigs. You could also probably stop at the The big O for aj's. As far as trolling at spur i would troll some islanders with ballyhoo and maybe a cedar plug on the way back. good luck


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to check the forecast, we bumped our overnight trip up to Friday, due to the forecast for late Sat/Sun, but we will be out at the spur, Fins-n-Feathers ch68, monitor 16


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya our trip got moved to next good weather weekend, are the 252 and 255 rigs on the way to spur?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The 255 is about 47 miles to the west of the spur @ 260 deg. The 252 is a little further.

You will probablly be fishing hard bottom if your going to the spur. No rigs over there.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

You might want to think about buying a Hilton's chart, tons of stuff on it, include the spur, nipple MP 252, 255, etc. Lots of things to drop on, troll around between OB and the spur.

If you have trolled much you may want to drag some baits over and around some of the public numbers and other structures for Kings. This will give you some idea and experience clearing lines, how far back to pull lures and how much fuel you burn trolling.

Find a weed line and drag by it.

My biggest wahoo was on a pink stretch 25

Saw a post on here this morning on trolling covered a ton of stuff.

Good luck


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude,you either go to the spur or ya don't. Yeah..u might get skunked and not catch crap, or ya might catch the fish of a lifetime..thats what makes it great! You need to be able to take a few risks,especially starting out. Plus 1+ tuna or wahoo is way better than an staxk of aj's


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya trust me I understand that but my friend that's only been snapper fishing I've on his new boat doesnt he thinks if he's goin to spend all the $ on equipment and gas he should always come in with three fish boxes full


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Ya trust me I understand that but my friend that's only been snapper fishing I've on his new boat doesnt he thinks if he's goin to spend all the $ on equipment and gas he should always come in with three fish boxes full



Tell your friend it's way cheaper to go to the seafood market if thats his way of thinking. It's always fun to catch a bunch, but sometimes you don't no matter how hard you try and thats fishing. 

Having said that, running to the spur gives you lots of chances to capitalize on something that will fill the box. I almost always spend the night if I go there. If you want to seriously troll, you should be dedicated to it and do it all day. My best luck has been trolling out there, once night hits set up a nice drift and swordfish all night there ( you can catch lots of good things swordfishing besides swords, I've caught yellowfin the past 2 times I've been there at night) in the morning troll some more, if its not happening head back West and deep drop. You go over plenty of good water with tilefish and deepwater grouper. Bottom bump the rocks along the elbow on the way back north, get some gags, AJs, and mingos and who knows what else. That's the plan to have the best chance to get some meat in the box.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Or better yet if he doesn't have experience out there besides snapper fishing consider hiring a captain to go along and help. That Captain Dyllan (spelling?) guy that posts on here a lot always destroys the fish, I'm sure taking him along would be a great investment and you would learn a lot and probably not come back empty handed.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you for the deep dropping are you fishing over structure or just drift over ledges?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stop on the pipe line and bounce back and forth over it deep dropping. If you have a good enough transducer keep an eye on your bottom machine and you will find all sorts of bumps on the bottom out there. Anything you find usually has fish on it since there isn't too much out there.


----------

